# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Azem Shkreli

## macia_blu

*Kater keshilla vetes*


Mos u bej poet nese s'mund te lindesh
Me secilin varg, te lindesh ne secilen fjale

Ngrehu mbi veten ne do te rrokesh freret e ererave
Te shkelesh shpergajt e merise dhe shterngatat e gjakut tend

N'se dashurohesh dashurohu  n'flake e n'vale
Jo n'sy te kalter se behesh det i cmendur pendimi

Mos u bej poet nese s'mund te vdesesh
per secilin varg,te vdesesh per secilen fjale.



*Vdekja e Malesorit.*

Asnje koke perkulur
se ia rrezoni lisat

Asnje gjeme mesa guri
se ia shembni majet

Asnje lot asnje
se ia shterroni krojet

ne syte e tij vetem harroi 
p'rendimin dita

C'mendim i vruget
C'mendim i ftohte nder vetulla

Lum ky cfare vdekje.

----------


## macia_blu

Dalin kryezeze, kryeverdhe, nga vullnet i vrimave
Turren terr ne sy, myshqeve, mendimeve, muranave
Trup e terthori u bien trupave te palendshem
Sa marrin trok lengatave, sa kalirojne ligesive
Lakmojne krymbas, zbirojne, gropojne, krymben
Ne kenaqesi te zeza, gezohen zi, cimbojne me te zeze
Marshim i jarget i tyre zvarret tryezave, shikimive
Bien ne dy gjunje, luten te marre mot i lemasheket
Hipin shoq me shoq dhe shpallin kremten e krymbave
Shih si levrijne, si i shtyn me gisht te madh koha
Shenjti i Shenkoll, po tallemi apo na mori krymberia?!

----------


## macia_blu

Azem Shkreli....nga i njejti  vellim poetik


Shenime naten, 7

Kishte mbledhur radha kuvend e kuvendare
kush vinte vigje te kapercejne bashke vaun
kush i ndersente langonjte e ligj te fjales
ishin mbushur kokat plot çakaj e bukula
shalonte medyshja here dashjen e here drojen
here binte bore mbi gjurme gjahu, here gure
thashethenat k'in mbathur fort thundra te egra
dikush mezi i perzinte  mizat e zeza nga gjaku
njerin ndante me pellembe vathin e vogel te botes
tjetri ishte strukur ne heshtjen njeqinvjecare
thua se po i mungonte zerit te vet e te zotit
i treti kelleu  mjekrren ne meri te amshueme
sperkiste kuvendin me terr e me temjane
diç fliste mendimi e diç peshtyma e shtarme
mbi koke te fisit tash shpata, tash antema
tash fjala e mire dhe i urti  bar i plageve
Femijet vrik u vocerruan te mos i njohe urrejtja
fqinji im u ngrit e i vu pellemben plake ekranit
bijte e mij, harroni tash e flini, 
neser luani ;kush i bie me bukur bririt te vullneteve te mira-

----------


## macia_blu

*Nga ditari i se premtes*

Naten mire, asgje s'mundi te ndodhe
gjithe diten, mezi qe e premte, mezi lindi 
pak diell vone pasdreke sa  te jete 
data katermbedhjete, sa te flene 
mbi barin e urte te Tafr Toskes
xixellonjat, naten e mire mundime
sendesh te vogla, flini, une sonte
vetem do ta ve nje gur fjale nen koken 
e lodhur te dites, vetem uji te verdhe
do te derdh per shendetin e bimeve
te verdha e do t'vete se asgje s'mundi
te ndodhi pos te jete e premte  sa te flene
 mbi barin e urte te Tafr Toskes
xixellonjat , date e lenguar, nese fyshkesh sate
s'do te pershkohesh  lakuriq si krimbi
date e lenguar, po te le mes numrash
harrimit po te le dhe vete po nisem
nje mendimi qe s'na e fle moshen  te premteve.



*C'ka mesova une
.................. (kenge  gegerishte)*


Me u ra terthoreve ne trup
Me ndie andjet tue lehe
Me ra mbas xixave n'pup
Me u ndejte dhimbjeve n'teh
Me shkel prajshem n'per toke
N'vene t'fjaleve mos me u deh
Me i ndreqe muret me koke
Me thane fat kobi kuje
Mos me dashte ngushellim
Me fole pa hile me mikun
M'u var n'cengelin tim
Me ndeze kandila te fikun
Me i vene vetimet  ne sy
Me mat me dore ne zemer
Me gjerbe e mos me peshty
Me prek Akilin ne themer
Nder sqota mos me u meke
Me  dashte  si me  vdeke
Me vdeke si me lujt.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## macia_blu

Kater e njezet e pese


Ne  kater e njezet e pese
mund te vijne e te shkojne udhet, mund
 te lindin femije te bukur si bari

Ne kater e njezet e pese mund
te mbaroje lufta, te rrjedhe uje ujrave
te shkruhet liber, asgje te mos perseritet

Mund te jete e shtune pas tere nje te premteje
vetemi e pritje, mallkim e pritje, nje LUME
 te heqe dore nga bifurkacioni

mund te degjohet muzike nate, mund te qash
Mund te dashurosh  dhe te vdesesh 
si asnjehere tjeter

Ne kater e njezet e pese 
flene meteoret.

----------


## macia_blu

shenime naten, 1


vone eshte, terr eshte, kam me vete vetem 
penden, te ftohte , te mejtuar, si thiken, 
si shpaten. Koken sonte do tia prisja 
mendimit te lig si gjelit, vone eshte , jam 
vetem, fjalet jane bere thnegla, jane 
bereprush, s'po rrine ne vargje fjalet
s'po me zene bese, kam vetem penden, si
pushken e holle, pushken e gjate te Sakut
Sak Selmanit, e vone eshte, nga e vona 
eshte tkurrur terri, eshte futur ne rafte me 
Marksin e Markezin terri, vone eshte, jam 
vetem, s'po shkruaj asgje, veç naten pak po e ther
 heshtjen po e ther, boten po e ther
me pende, ose po hesht, ose me mire po i shkurja 
Dasho Shpendit leter, ore Dasho Shpendi
vone eshte, vone, fjalet jane bere thnegla
jane bere zjarre, s'po rine ne vargje fjalet
s'po me zene bese, macja e verdhe tere naten 
po me bredh mendimeve, koke po me mjaullin
macja e verdhe tere naten e si tia bej 
s'e di, vone eshte, jam vetem, pis oj kafshe
e keqe, pis oj ore e lige, se pertenzone
pertenzone korba do t'me dalin  nga fjala.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## macia_blu

"DHJATA E RE"
Azem Shkreli.

Sikur erdhen pane e bene e shkuan
do bjere dhe mbi ne nje here  kembana
Vijne te etur tjere. Njesoj afshem duan
S'jemi ne. Por nuk mungon e jona

Thote  njeriu dhe zbret i urte nder bime
Djalli e di  se ne c'vend u pocen te parat
Peme te mendimit te mire. Me urtine
e kesaj dhjate ne sterpikim arat

Shollit te dites s'i duhet sperme komete
Ky lloji Shen Njeriu do  bibel te re
Nje fe tjeter. Fe besimi ne vete
Amen.Koha jona s'guxon te kohosh pa ne.

----------


## TRIMI

PARA ELEGJISE 

Një ditë do t'i marrësh në gji 
gjethet e rëna të stinëve të tua 
dhe do të kërkosh kot veten 
shtigjeve të harruara të një moshe 
e nuk do të kesh më as flokë ere, 
as shikim ylberi ta matësh fillin 
dhe fundin e mashtrimit tënd të shkurtër. 
Një ditë do t'i shpalosh vjetët tua 
si pajën e nuses së vdekur 
e do të numrosh fluturat e shkuara 
t'agsholeve t'prenduara 
e s'do të kesh më as zjarr në buzë, 
as lot në sy të qeshën ngrohtë, 
të qajsh rrejshëm dhe t'i mahnitësh 
djelmoshat. 

Një ditë dot'i hash buzët e tua, 
gjurmët e tua do t'i pështysh 
dhe secilin muzg do ta pagëzosh 
me nganjë pendim që dhemb 
e s'do te kesh me as sy deti, 
as hap te hedhur sorkadheje 
te shohesh si t'perqeshin gonxhet 
dhe te ikesh prej hijes sate. 

Ruaju, moj se vashat me te bukura 
i vret bukuria e vet. 


Azem Shkreli 

TRIMI

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Lirikë*

Gjithëçka ishte si gjithëmonë
Dhe i kishte hije
Fjala fjalës,lumi lumit,lia lisë
Dikush deshi ta kthente ndryshe
Çmendutinë e bukur të gjërave
I ra tëja lirikës,u thamë


*Psalm për Kosovën*


Kur pikon gjak
Kalliu, kur piqet vera

Kur hyn në gjakun tim
Nusrore e të bëhem krushk

Më mëso vetëm t'i bie
Kitarës, më mëso të vdes bukur

*Shkodra*

Desha t'ia prek
Rozafës flokun
S'më deshe

Zbrita t'ia puth
Algjet Liqenit
Më nxore

Tani përherë më ke
Maje Taraboshit me cuba
Shkodër Shkodra


*Kënga që s'deshi të shkruhet*

Një ditë prej ditësh
Në shtarë e gjeta,në gjurmë të kalit

I mëkova drithmat
Vesë i mola,qumësht zogu

U rrit e bukur,e zezë
Kënga që s'deshi të shkruhet


*Pas luftërave*

Luftërave,më të gjatave luftëra
Një herë u thonë:pas luftës
Luftërat mbeten në log të luftës
Armët,në muze të armëve

Të nesërmen andej e këndej luftrave
Çelin lulëkuqe të gjakut
Pas luftërave gjithëçka nis nga
E para,lufta nga e para
Lufta s'vret, njeriu vret i pari


*Ma ktheni lirikën e zogut*

Ka kohë që nuk s'ia kuptoj cicërrimën
Në një degë më vishet murgu
Ma mbush me tamjanë kokën dhe çatinë
Në degë tjetër i bie një teli
Të ndezur,ajri dhe uji përzjarren

Në të tretën i marrin metal flatrat
Bëhet plumb në qiellin prej lamarine
Ushtarë që po shkoni, ma ktheni
Zogun tim, lirikën e bukur të zogut
Ka kohë që nuk këndon zogërisht

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Kenge e turpshme* 

Sonte
Qava sonte per ty
Arberi

Nuk me vjen turp
Pse qava
Me vjen turp pse s'munda
Te bej tjeter

Nga turpi qava


*Kronike Ilire* 

Ne fillim ishin zogjet, lumenjt, Iliret
Hanin ilirisht dhe punonin ilirisht token
Lindnin dhe vdisnin lire, shlirshem, ilirisht

Pastaj erdhen turre nga perendimi
Kerkonin toke ilire, qiell, uje ilir
U thane: i paskeni te arte guret, te buket token

Pastaj erdhen turre turre nga lindja
Kerkonin toke ilire, qiell, uje ilir
U than: i paskeni kenget dhe kafkat te bukura

Deshen t'i vene ne nje turme, deshen
T'u japin balsemin e luleve


*Origjine* 

Err e terr mergon ditet
I mbyll me net te gjata

Ne dac pi gjak pas thoit
Ne dac jep mish nga ashti

Ec kepute nga bima jote
Faren e hidhur te hitherit

A thua s'ishim tjeter vec
Theker ne thunder te kalit

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Ne vend te përshëndetjes* 


Shko se furishem po fryen ne mua ere mallkimi qe s'te fal. 
Dhe dije mire, kurre me nje e nje nuk bejn nje si thonte Hikmeti, ai fare poeti me kenge prej zjarri. 

Shko merri me vete lutjet tua, edhe hijen tende, hiqe zvare rrugeve si gjene e ndyre. 
Mos u kthe pas. 
Mos i harro syte e perlotur ne shtekballin tim. 
Mos thuaj lamtumire. 
Asgje mos thuaj. 
Merri me vete gjurmat neper te cilat erdhe nje nate me e pervuajtur se frika dhe hyra ne mua. 
Shko dhe behu fjale e mbrame n'gojen time. 
Behu shkrepetire e fikur n'ylberin e shkrimit tim. 
Behu cdogje pos Meje e Teje dhe asaj qe e quajtem Ne kur i zinim yjet si fluturat e ua ngjisnim nga nje emer mos ta harrojme emrin tone. 
Shko merri me vete edhe rruget te mos kthehesh kurre ne vesen e lotit te rrejshem germadhat e kujtimit t'i rrezosh. 

Shko mbyllu ne do keshtjella te largeta harrimi ku s'te zgjojne me kembonat e pendimit kur cmendet mallit vetmia ose kur buza buzen e han n'pikllim qe mekatin s'e lan, qe s'mundet ta shpoje Gurin e rende, gurin e ftohte te ndarjes. 
Shko, me mire dhe hesht. Mos u kthe mbas. 
Mos i harro syte e perlotur n'shtekballin tim. 
Mos thuaj lamtumire. 
E kur t'shkojsh larg, me larg se prej blerimi n'blerim 
E kur t'shkojsh larg, me larg se prej zemre ne zemer 
Aq larg sa ta harrosh edhe emrin tend dhe zerin tim, fshihu prej vetes 
Shkurto flokegjatat, mate me to mendjeshkurtren tende dhe mos qaj. 
Shko se tmerrshem po lodrojne sonte n'mua rreket e gjakut te ndezur.

----------


## velsa

*Histori*

Arëditesot një herë motmotit
Mbi Krujë vijnë çetat e Kastriotit

I nxjerrin xixa thundrat e atit
I shkëndin shpata lart monopatit

E dridhen muret, e vetëtin
Eshte kali i Gjergjit që tërfellin

Dëgjohen gjëmë dhe zallahi
Gjëmojnë kohëve luftërat e tij

Hypin krutane majë shtëpisë
Shikojnë shekujve, historisë

Zot, kokën, këmbën e askuj'
Luftë tjetër mos e zëntë ne Krujë

Krujë, 1992


*Kashelashë për atdheun*

Atdheu është dheu i birit e i atit e i shpirtit të shenjtë

Në vargun me krushq atdheu është krushku i parë
Në të tëra meshat shenjte ai është Meshari
Në kulm e në flamur është kumti e kremtja
Në kokën rënduar në mendime ai është mendimi

Është një krahë shqipe këtej, një andej kufirit
Është flaka e Oso Kuka në kullën kallë të barotit
Është ara shtatë vjet djerrë e gruaja djerrë e fara

Në bukë e krypë  e zemër atdheu është zemra
Në të parën pushkë për ujk atdheu është krisma
Në trupin tonë për vig atdheu është vigu
Në mishin tonë per krymb atdheu është ashti

Atdheu është treni në binarin nëntë, buleta për nesër dhe trasta

----------


## StormAngel

Këngë e Vrugët

Mëtim i truar fshihu te pendimi
S'ka ndëshkim për mëkatet nga ligështia
Ky rrëmbim i çmendur është i imi
Apo lindi befas trimëria

Nga të errëtat e gjakut. S'di po fryma

Kërkon shkakun t'i vijë era dhe
Diç të kësaj koke do t'pëshpërisë bryma 
Ime ndoshta. Do të jetë fjalë e re

Bari të egër. Fjollë e saj nga rrashta 
Do të përvidhet me dhunë e pa hir 
Sikur ç'linda. Do të kundrojë përjashta 
I gjelbër e i qetë do të jem më i mirë

Dhe voglushë të verdhë do të therrin ditën 
Me vaje të hollë dhe do të pushojnë së qari 
Kur të kuptojnë se për nën këmbë u rriten 
Dheu im. E hiri im. E bari.

----------


## StormAngel

Liqeni

Flas me ty
Ti hesht e luan me valë.

Ti s'je më syri
Im as loti i saj.

Flas me ty
Ti shikon pulëbardhat.

Për Shën Naumin
Paske zemër t'gjerë

Flas me ty,
Ti kotesh mrekullie.

Më vjen të zbres në fund t'fundit
Të vdes i gjelbërt me algjet.

----------


## StormAngel

Motive të Vedha

Po ikim nga gjaku im motive të verdha
Po ikim nga gjaku ose një herë tjetër
Po lindim mes bimëve tjera

Aty e tej janë poshat 
Shtatgjata të vendlindjes janë delet 
Të bardhat dele blegërore dhe bari 
I njomë i qumështit po ikim 
Nga gjaku im aty e tej janë zogjt 
Pupëlvogël zogjt pupëlgjelbër dhe krojet 
Të cemtat kroje ujëloti aty e tej 
Janë vashat më të egrat vasha
Të bukurisë që falet dhe vetima
Po ikin nga gjaku im motive të verdha 
Aty e tej nuk vdesin vetëm sytë
Na ngjethen dhe gishtat na ngjethen e fjalët
Po ikim nga gjaku im më mirë po ikim
Nga gjaku ose një herë tjetër
Një herë tjetër po lindim mes bimëve tjera

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*MANIFEST I MARRE*

  Mësojeni kohën të mos i hajë të vetët,
  ç'u shëmb shëmtije do të ngrehin poetët...


*     NENAT

SHOKUT TIM PER NENEN*

Ato lahen në gazin
tonë e në lotët e tyre.

Bëhen rojë murane
te krojet e shtera të gjirit.

Në ballin tonë për herë
u bëjnë dritë shejt gishtat.

Ditët na i prarojnë dhe rrugët
me nga një bekim më t'mirin.

Me rrëmetën e krrusur t'moteve
 na ruajnë nga hijet e liga.

Një ditë shkojnë si të shkonin,
të mos vijë më vdekja.

E s'na kërkojnë asgjë,
pos një grusht dhe mbi krye.

 Shkojmë. E sa herë vdes nënë,
vdes nënëmira ime.


*NJEREZIT*

Sikur te takoheshim me vetveten sy me sy,
do te putheshim apo kishim per tu peshty?


*Zjarrmia*

Tash sa kohe
po don te gdhije
e s'po mundet...


*NE RRUGE*

Tash jam diku larg teje, larg vedi
dhe - ku me dijtë kah më tresin
udhëkryqet e shumta t'jetës?

Jam ba përshëndetje e harrueme e kalimtarëve,
 jam ba lot e kangë,
jam ba betim i rrugëve dhe rreze e shkrepun
majë gurit.

Tash jam diku larg teje, larg vedi
dhe - ku me dijtë ku sosin
fijet e këputuna t'kësaj kange?

Jam ba pre shitimi i syve zjarr,
jam ba bekim e namë,
jam ba zog e re n'krah t'agsholeve t'bardha?

Tash jam diku larg teje, larg vedi
dhe - ku me dijtë kah m'tresin
udhëkryqet e shumta t'jetës?!


*LIQENI*

Flas me ty,
ti hesht e luan me valë.

Ti s'je më syri
im as loti i saj.

Flas me ty,
ti shikon pulëbardhat.

Për Shën-Naumin
paske zemër t'gjerë.

Flas me ty,
ti kotesh mrekullie.

Më vjen të zbres në fund t'fundit,
të vdes i gjelbër me alat.

----------


## elsab

kam nevoje per ndonje material lidhur me stilin dhe krijimtarine e azem shkrelit. ju faleminderit

----------


## Rina_87

*Mehmet Kraja: Proza tregimtare e Azem Shkrelit*

_Do të ndalem gjithashtu te një problem, që ka të bëjë me ribotimin e veprave të autorëve tanë, të cilët shkruan dhe botuan para unifikimit të gjuhës letrare. Euforia e këtij unifikimi bëri që puna në këtë drejtim të bëhet pa kriter dhe shpesh me gabime të mëdha, të cilat cenojnë esencën e shkrimit të letërsisë, posaçërisht prozës. E them me bindje të plotë se këto ribotime, siç është bërë në rastin e përmbledhjes “Sytë e Evës” të Azem Shkrelit dhe në rastin e tregimeve të Anton Pashkut, kanë qenë veprime shkatërruese, me pasoja të mëdha për veprat e këtyre autorëve. Kthimi në gjuhën letrare me rastin e ribotimit i ka humbur kësaj proze jo vetëm shkrimin dhe koloritin gjuhësor, por në të shumtat e rasteve ka prekur indin artistik dhe ka ngatërruar deri në çorodi kontekstin historiko-letrar. 

Gjuha e ribotimit të veprave të këtyre autorëve del e unifikuar dhunshëm. Ajo nuk është më as gjuhë letrare, as dialektore, as idiomë lokale. Është një ngatërresë e panatyrshme e të gjithave, e tillë që tani, shikuar nga kjo distancë kohore, mund të quhet gjuhë-pengesë për rilexim dhe njohje më të thellë të këtyre veprave. Pra, ka ndodhur ajo që nuk është menduar se mund të ndodhte: tregimet e Anton Pashkut dhe të Azem Shkrelit më lehtë lexohen dhe shijohen ashtu siç ishin shkruar, sesa me unifikime të këtilla krejtësisht të paqëndrueshme. Prandaj, nëse ndonjëherë bëhen projekte për botimin e serishëm të autorëve të kësaj periudhe, përfshirë këtu edhe autorët që i përmendëm, del i domosdoshëm ribotimi sipas versioneve të botimeve të para, pa ndërhyrje, ose me ndërhyrje krejt minimale. Ndoshta është koha që këto ribotime të bëhen pikërisht tani, si veprim që do të synonte t’ua kthente këtyre autorëve vlerat autentike._ 


* * *
Azem Shkreli është ndër autorët tanë jo aq të shumtë, vepra e të cilit tani kërkon një shqyrtim të gjithanshëm, studim historiko-letrar dhe analizë sa më të plotë tekstore, duke përfshirë këtu edhe rrafshet e ndryshme të referencave komunikuese. E them këtë për shkak se, gjatë kësaj kohe, kam vënë re se shkrimet diskursive për veprën e Azem Shkrelit ende sillen në rrafshin e interpretimit, kryesisht të poezisë dhe nëse këto shkrime shikohen nga shkalla e aplikimit të instrumentariumit shkencor e të dijes letrare, del se ende kemi të bëjmë me analiza dhe shqyrtime të çastit, të cilat janë të dobishme për krijimin e një atmosfere të favorshme, të thuash mediale, por nuk arrijnë të bëjnë shumë të qartë vendin që ky autor dhe vepra e tij zënë në kontekstin historiko-letrar të gjysmës së dytë të shekullit XX, veçmas në këtë krah të letërsisë shqipe. 

Gjithashtu, kam vënë re se në këto shkrime për veprën e Azem Shkrelit mungon një dimension i rëndësishëm i saj: shqyrtimi dhe analiza e prozës. E kjo mungesë më ka nxitur të mendoj nëse kemi të bëjmë me dy nivele të ndryshme të shkrimit letrar të këtij autori, ku poezia, e parapëlqyer nga kritika dhe e interpretuar shpesh, avancon aq shumë në krahasim me prozën e dramën, sa që anashkalimi i tyre i deritashëm të dalë i arsyeshëm dhe të gjejë mbështetje te vetë vepra e Azem Shkrelit. 

Këto fakte, pra nevoja që veprën e Azem Shkrelit ta marrim në shqyrtim me krejt plotëninë e saj, qoftë edhe në mënyrë iniciale, si dhe ideja, ndoshta e pashprehur aq vendosmërisht, se kemi të bëjmë me nivele të ndryshme të shkrimit letrar, ku njëri (poezia) paraqitet me e avancuar, ndërsa tjetri (proza) më i paarrirë, më kanë nxitur që edhe një herë t’i marr në dorë tregimet e këtij autori, të vetmen vepër që ai e botoi me krijime të kësaj gjinie. 


* * * 
Që në fillim duhet theksuar se botimi i fundit i përmbledhjes së tregimeve të Azem Shkrelit, “Sytë e Evës”, është bërë gati tridhjetë vjet më parë, më saktë në vitin 1973 dhe se ai është ribotimi që ende mund të gjendet në bibliotekat tona. 
Botimi i parë, i bërë dhjetë vjet të tjera më herët, është tepër i rrallë dhe hyn ndër ato botime që tashmë mund të konsiderohen të harruara. Përmendja e këtyre botimeve dhe datave në rastin e tregimeve të Azem Shkrelit, sikur edhe në rastin e tregimeve të Anton Pashkut, ka një rëndësi, sepse ndërmjet botimeve të para dhe ribotimit të mëvonshëm te ne ka ndodhur i ashtuquajturi “shkapërcim gjuhësor”, i cili, shikuar nga kjo distancë, paraqitet si fakt i rëndësishëm krijues, veçanërisht për këta dy autorë dhe te ndonjë tjetër që shkruante prozë gjatë viteve gjashtëdhjetë. 

Këta autorë e kultivuan shkrimin e prozës nën ndikimin e fuqishëm të qarkut letrar të Shkodrës që, ndonëse tashmë ishte shpërbërë, për shkak të afrive gjuhësore, te ne në Kosovë vazhdoi edhe për një kohë të shërbente si model i shkrimit. 
Në Shqipëri, për shkak të rrethanave politike dhe rrethanave të tjera, shkrimi i letërsisë sipas këtij modeli brenda vendit filloi të degradojë, ose të zhvendoset në diasporën politike, atje ku përfunduan autorët ndër më të spikaturit, si Koliqi, Maloki, Camaj dhe ndonjë tjetër. 

Shkrimtarët kosovarë të kësaj kohe, për shkak të mungesës së traditës vendore, por edhe për shkak të komunikimit të natyrshëm me këtë krah letrar, te qarku letrar i Shkodrës gjetën literaturën bazë për mësimin e shkrimit të prozës. Përveç kësaj, prania e Camajt për një kohë sado të shkurtër në krahun letrar të Kosovës, duket se ka ushtruar ndikim për një komunikim më të fuqishëm me atë literaturë, e cila krijohej në diasporën politike, ku vend kryesor zënë vetë Camaj dhe Koliqi në veçanti. Gjurmët e kësaj shkolle letrare i gjejmë tek autorët më të mirë të prozës, e cila u shkrua gjatë viteve gjashtëdhjetë në Kosovë, ku fillimisht bënte pjesë edhe Azem Shkreli.


* * * 
Mirëpo, krahas kësaj tendence, në këto vite në Kosovë hetohet qartë edhe një rrymë tjetër, më pak tradicionale dhe shumë më e afërt qoftë me shkollën e realizmit socialist, qoftë me ndikime e preferenca që vinin nga letërsia botërore, kryesisht përmes përkthimeve. Adoptimin e shkollave moderne përmes një diskursi gjuhësor tradicional në këtë periudhë, në prozë më së miri e bëjnë Anton Pashku dhe Martin Camaj, i pari duke mënjanuar në masë të madhe etnografizmin e Koliqit, kurse i dyti duke e kthyer shkrimin e prozës në “etnografi revokuese”, nëse mund të thuhet kështu.


* * * 
Te tregimet e Azem Shkrelit ndërkaq, veçmas nëse rilexohet nga kjo distancë botimi i parë, hetohen dy tendenca gati përjashtuese: ndikimi i fuqishëm i traditës, pra i shkollës letrare të Shkodrës në disa tregime, në njërën anë, dhe rrymimet bashkëkohore që nuk asimilohen dhe nuk i adaptohen këtij tradicionalizmi as gjuhësor dhe as përmbajtësor. 

Nuk do mend se tregimet më të mira të Shkrelit mbesin ato që ishin shkruar si vazhdim i traditës letrare, sepse kjo mënyrë shkrimi del shumë adapte me subjektet lokale, me mendësinë dhe preokupimet e personazheve, me koloritin e ambientit etj. Por edhe sa i përket prosedeut: shkrimi rrjedh më natyrshëm, shkrimi është më i zhdërvjelltë, idetë janë më të qarta, gjetjet janë më interesante dhe përshkrimet janë më lirike, pra rrjedhimisht më të frymëzuara. 
Duket se ambientit rural, për të cilin shkroi disa tregime Azem Shkreli, i shkonte më shumë jo vetëm gjuha, por edhe përvoja dhe dija letrare e këtij autori. Në këtë grup hyjnë pjesërisht tregimi “Sytë e Evës” (njëra linjë e rrëfimit), pastaj “Bjezga”, “Trungjet”, “Buka” dhe “Mëkushti”. 

Ndonëse bëhet fjalë për një numër të vogël tregimesh dhe për paraqitje, të thuash, fragmentare të një ambienti dhe të njerëzve që jetojnë në të, përmes këtyre prozave përvijohet qartë tabloja autentike e një etnopsikologjie dhe, çka është edhe më e rëndësishme për prosedeun e tregimit, ndërtohen heronj e karaktere letrare me një plotëni të pëlqyeshme.


* * * 
Mirëpo, sikundër mund të vihet re, duke u gjetur si autor në shkapërcim kohësh, i nxitur nga rrethanat letrare dhe nga formimi i tij si shkrimtar, po në këtë përmbledhje do të paraqitet disi i dyzuar. 

Kundrejt autorit që ndjek traditën, në shkrimin e tregimit shfaqet po ai autor që u bën jehonë zhvillimeve bashkëkohore në tema dhe në prosede. Në këtë grupëzim të dytë, ku bëjnë pjesë tetë tregime dhe njëra linjë e rrëfimit te tregimi “Sytë e Evës”, autori merr në shqyrtim fate personazhesh nga jeta urbane e kohës, duke nxjerrë në plan të parë shqetësime intelektuale, kontrakdita dhe konflikte me të cilat përballej deri në njëfarë shkalle njeriu i atyre rrethanave. 

Në ndonjë tregim duket sikur ai për pak i shpëton stampës së realizmit socialist (“Puthja në bronzë”), në ndonjë tregim tjetër synon shkrimin e prozës psikologjike (“Alfa”, “Njerëzit dhe hijet”, “Kulla e Ajfelit”), në rastin e tretë përpiqet të krijojë një miksazh tekstore dhe të proseduet (“Helmeta”, “Sytë e Evës”), kurse në rastin e katërt i nënshtrohet pasionit të moshës, duke shpërfaqur me mjaft gjeturi shkrimi situatat paradoksale dhe shpesh tragjike të dashurisë (“Udhëtarët”, “Njerëzit dhe hijet”). 

Kjo pasuri tematike i bën tregimet më të larmishme dhe autorit i jep mundësi të marrë në shqyrtim artistik situata të ndryshme jetësore dhe të merret me analiza të holla psikologjike e filozofike. 

Por, pavarësisht nga kjo, tregimet e grupëzimit të parë mbesin më të realizuarat dhe me këto realizime Azem Shkreli hyn ndër autorët e suksesshëm të tregimit në këtë pjesë të letërsisë shqipe. 


* * * 
Së fundi do të ndalem te një problem tjetër, që ka të bëjë me ribotimin e veprave të autorëve tanë, të cilët shkruan dhe botuan para unifikimit të gjuhës letrare. Euforia e këtij unifikimi bëri që puna në këtë drejtim të bëhet pa kriter dhe shpesh me gabime të mëdha, të cilat cenojnë esencën e shkrimit të letërsisë, posaçërisht prozës. 

E them me bindje të plotë se këto ribotime, siç është bërë në rastin e përmbledhjes “Sytë e Evës” të Azem Shkrelit dhe në rastin e tregimeve të Anton Pashkut, kanë qenë veprime shkatërruese, me pasoja të mëdha për veprat e këtyre autorëve. 

Kthimi në gjuhën letrare me rastin e ribotimit i ka humbur kësaj proze jo vetëm shkrimin dhe koloritin gjuhësor, por në të shumtat e rasteve ka prekur indin artistik dhe ka ngatërruar deri në çorodi kontekstin historiko-letrar. Gjuha e ribotimit të veprave të këtyre autorëve del e unifikuar dhunshëm. Ajo nuk është më as gjuhë letrare, as dialektore, as idiomë lokale. Është një ngatërresë e panatyrshme e të gjithave, e tillë që tani, shikuar nga kjo distancë kohore, mund të quhet gjuhë-pengesë për rilexim dhe njohje më të thellë të këtyre veprave. 

Pra, ka ndodhur ajo që nuk është menduar se mund të ndodhte: tregimet e Anton Pashkut dhe të Azem Shkrelit më lehtë lexohen dhe shijohen ashtu siç ishin shkruar, sesa me unifikime të këtilla krejtësisht të paqëndrueshme. Prandaj, nëse ndonjëherë bëhen projekte për botimin e serishëm të autorëve të kësaj periudhe, përfshirë këtu edhe autorët që i përmendëm, del i domosdoshëm ribotimi sipas versioneve të botimeve të para, pa ndërhyrje, ose me ndërhyrje krejt minimale. Ndoshta është koha që këto ribotime të bëhen pikërisht tani, si veprim që do të synonte t’ua kthente këtyre autorëve vlerat autentike.

----------


## shigjeta

*Fjalët
*
Ju vë gur mbi gur dhe bëj me ju
Murin kinez të besimit tim në njerëzit
Në hijen time dhe në gjërat që s’më njohin
Ju vë gur mbi gur
Mbi mendimet mbi heshtjen që s’i besoj
Mbi të pathënën lehonë ju vë
Gur mbi gur
Mbi dhembjen e durimit mbi
Gjakun që s’ua fal mbi gjurmët
Që s’i lashë në udhë të ligë dhe mbi fajin
Tim e të Krishtit që s’e pata kurrë
Për ju ju vë gur mbi gur
Mbi supet e mia mbi bukën që s’shkelet
Dhe mbi vitet e kërrusura të tim eti
Ju vë
Gur mbi gur
Mbi gjithëçka që s’kam dhe
Mbi gjithëçka që s’mundem
Ju vë gur mbi gur mbi kokën time dhe betohem

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

